# A real "silly goose" question



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Maybe make some cut outs of wolves or big dogs and paint them black and place them around. It might work. I dont think I would use Tito.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Maybe Tiny would like to go torment them instead?

If it were me the compound bow of silence would come out and a feast would follow.:curtain:

How about putting the receiver of a baby monitor out there, and scream or have Tito and Tiny bark into the transmitter when they land.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

They aren't protected, per se. They are a game animal, and as such can only be hunted during designated seasons. They will be more aggressive in protecting the area if they manage to set up a nest and hatch young. Right now, I would just run them off via human power and undo their nest every day. That may be enough to encourage them to start their family elsewhere. If they do manage to lay eggs, just pour veg oil over them so they will not hatch. Otherwise you could have not only mom and dad, but the yearling kids back next year. There is an entire family group on one of the ponds I train on--I just use them as a training tool. I do blinds and marks past and around them--excellent distraction training!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks guys! Shelly, have you had any trouble with the geese going after the dogs once the goslings hatch? I don't want any of the dogs to get scared by these big silly birds, which is why I want them OUT OF HERE! They can get pretty aggressive once the babies hatch.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't think there are too many animals on Earth that are dumber than these big geese. They'd probably sit on the cut outs....



General V said:


> Maybe make some cut outs of wolves or big dogs and paint them black and place them around. It might work. I dont think I would use Tito.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Oh yes, and if they stay the summer, and you are outside of city limit, I would have some hunter buddies in to dispatch them in the fall. Slowed cooked goose breast cooked down in cola makes an excellent pulled pork style sandwich.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I need that recipe!! 
I am out in the middle of a bunch of corn fields....and since I have a way cool designated dog training area, lol, I am allowed live shot at all times, as long as they are farm raised game birds. Since my nearest neighbor is 500 yards away, I don't expect anyone would realize what we were shooting at....


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks guys! Shelly, have you had any trouble with the geese going after the dogs once the goslings hatch? I don't want any of the dogs to get scared by these big silly birds, which is why I want them OUT OF HERE! They can get pretty aggressive once the babies hatch.


I tend to not run near their nest when the babies are young, and I keep a training crop with me so I can be bigger and scarier if need be. Frankly, I would take the geese over the swans. We get those on a pond I used to train on, and they make the Greater Canada's look like pussycats. I had to beat one off with a paddle once when throwing a mark from a canoe. That sucker seemed to be nearly 5 feet long from beak to tail!!!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I need that recipe!!
> I am out in the middle of a bunch of corn fields....and since I have a way cool designated dog training area, lol, I am allowed live shot at all times, as long as they are farm raised game birds. Since my nearest neighbor is 500 yards away, I don't expect anyone would realize what we were shooting at....


It is really easy--slow cooker, 1 small bottle/2cans of cola or root beer or Dr. Pepper, a few garlic cloves, a bit of salt and pepper, four goose breasts, and cook all day. It is done when the liquid is reduced to the consistency of BBQ sauce and the meat is falling apart. Serve on a bun!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Naturally the idiots are eyeing the prime spot from which we like to run the dogs. Avoiding them will be a major issue if they nest there.
I've been going out and chasing them away with a slingshot, but it's a long walk and a real nuisance. They just sort of waddle away, and then waddle right back when I go back inside. 
So this afternoon I went and sprinkled a bunch of lime (pelletized lime stone) in the water there, hoping that will discourage them. It's sort of shallow puddles. We will see. It's supposed to discourage insects and rodents, but I don't know about big stupid geese.
The most aggressive birds that I've encountered have been wild turkeys. They're evil creatures! They come after you like crazy, and they're BIG. Scared the heck out of my son once when he was about 4 or 5.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

recipe sounds YUMMY! It's on my "try for sure" list!!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

One or two Swan decoys will usually get them to move on.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

We have a lot of geese here and I see people using the black wolf/coyote cut outs to keep them off the field. It's particularly nasty at local parks if they don't stay out as all of the grass is covered inch by inch with nasty green goose poop--which the dog loves, by the way and turns her into a nasty green ball of goo with a green tongue--ick. I've been told the key with the cut outs if you use them is that you have to periodically move them so they don't get wise to them.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Swampcollie said:


> One or two Swan decoys will usually get them to move on.


Yes, good idea. The swans are so territorial they will attack geese so the geese tend to steer clear.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I like the swan decoy plan. Sounds like a trip to Bass Pro Shops is in order!


----------

